# Home Farm Burnham on Sea



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see Chapter Steve has added a meet to the calender well done Steve. Having spent 17 years down at Brean we know this site well, so those of you thinking of going to the Valentine meet i'm sure you will like it there, you never know we might even be there :lol: 



Jacquie


----------

